# [Free App] Voice Lottery (Draw Lots)



## raining211 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Voice Lottery* is a new concept in 'Draw-Lots' apps. (patent pending)

It's simple and light, but you can have a lot of fun with your friends with it.

<Youtube: Voice Lottery>










* *Voice Lottery* is like drawing straws.
* Moai (a stone statue on Easter Island) plays the role of straw.
* You can save a voice message into each Moai and make it repeat the message later simply by tapping the Moai.

<Google Play: Voice Lottery>

Thank you. :emoji_u1f603: Have a good day!


----------



## raining211 (Mar 16, 2014)

.


----------

